# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Καλως την.......!

## vgolden2

Να και μια ΠΟΛΥ ωραία φωτογραφία......αν και η ψύκτρα με βάζει σε σκέψεις........ :Confused: 

*
802.11ac Dual-band Wireless-AC1750 PCI-E Adapter*
802.11ac.JPG

----------


## NetTraptor

Εχμμ τι το ενδιαφέρον έχει δαύτη?

----------


## vgolden

Πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη pci-e 802.11ac wireless card (Broadcom chip).
Αυτο.....για όποιον έχει τα ίδια ενδιαφέροντα!

.....forum....wifi news.....τεχνολογία.....

----------


## nikolas_350

Εδώ 802.11n βάζουμε και κοιτάμε το δεύτερο channel με στραβό μάτι . Που να βάλεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο 4 channel με 160 MHz εύρος . Θα μας φάνε.  ::   ::

----------


## vgolden

....λάχανο!
Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ απλά εαν ενώσεις (πάντα με single channel) περιοχές....νομίζω ότι στο αποτέλεσμα θα έχεις περισσότερα θετικά από αρνητικά.....τώρα αν βάλει 4ch και η κουτσή.............

+ Η Qualcom Atheros θα βγάλει παραγωγή το δεύτερο 6μηνο του έτους.

----------

